# Size issues... :(



## boogie (Jun 28, 2007)

Any other BHM's that are supersized, or ladies that have been with supersized men... i have a question about body shape.

I have a 'pubic mound' like everyone else, but mine is just too damned large. it really gets in the way of a lot of the fun activities. its not my stomach, but its my pubic region, it forms a type of shelf.

its pretty frustrating as of late, as its always getting in the way.

i'm wondering, since i'm afraid to ask a doctor (who would unlikely be uninformed about the supersized folks anyways) if this is natural.

so what do you folks have for me?


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 28, 2007)

u mean the fat around the manhood? that is natural and unfortunately it does get in the way and if you lose weight, the mound will go down, I had the same problem till I lost about 80lbs due to being a type 2 diabetes. However it is still there and will always be there unless you can go in for some kind of surgery to unload the fat cells.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jun 28, 2007)

This probably is of no help to you, but oh well. 

I really love a 'pubic shelf' on a super sized man - it is such a sexy feature in my eyes and also feels great. From my experience it was not too big (while it was technically quite large)


----------



## squurp (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a natural thing, but it is also natural that there is a large amount of variation from person to person.

losing weight helps some people with this, but with varying degrees. Some people just deal with it. There is surgery to reduce this, and you can ask your doctor about it, but its probably painful, and will result in some scarring. I also suspect your doctor will ask you to lose weight first. If you wish to maintain your weight, you'll have to be a strong advocate for yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## mischel (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for your answer, Blondeegrldd.
It was just that what i needed to hear from a girl .
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## cammy (Jun 28, 2007)

I wonder if liposuction may be an option.


----------



## mischel (Jun 29, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
Never ever! I like this part of my body very much^^.
Ok.... there could be problems with girls.... yeah...
...damn... Well f***, i'll become straight gay then


----------



## William (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Guy

Even though weight is a factor this happens to men at a surprisingly low weight!! At 305 I have no trace of this yet I read of men in their low 200s who are plagued with this problem.

http://health.yahoo.com/topic/men/overview/qanda/mayoclinic/C3939B75-E58D-48D2-A692B19762CB3191;_ylt=AnBWpkf7wt3NhLd6PiIbIcxNt8UF


Search on the term "hidden penis"

William




boogie said:


> Any other BHM's that are supersized, or ladies that have been with supersized men... i have a question about body shape.
> 
> I have a 'pubic mound' like everyone else, but mine is just too damned large. it really gets in the way of a lot of the fun activities. its not my stomach, but its my pubic region, it forms a type of shelf.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah... that part of a fat man's body is sooo sexy. Well, every part is sexy. But that one... *drools*


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jun 29, 2007)

ok...here we go.

While I am loathe to talk about my penis in public what I know may help. I have hidden penis and while it is an annoyance at times it is hardly something i am 'plagued' with now. Not much fun in a junior high locker room though I will admit...ahh the scars of youth.
Of course now that i am nearly 500 pounds it is of course worse. The penis itself is normal, average (sadly lol) and works just fine. The big thing is, just like an uncirumsized penis, it needs to be kept clean. You have to pay special attention to that. 
Now the fat pubic mound...that my friends can be very special for your lady friends. Seen those vibrators with the extra section at the base for clitoral stimulation? Think of a large pubic mound as a great big clitoral stimulator.  

So while it makes me look smaller than I am when hard...i woudln't give it up as it an effective secret weapon that we fat guys have that no skinny guy can replicate.
Ask you lady friends, rather a nice hot soft mesagging piece of flesh or a hard , pointy pelvic bone smashing into it? I thought so.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 30, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> ok...here we go.
> 
> So while it makes me look smaller than I am when hard...i woudln't give it up as it an effective secret weapon that we fat guys have that no skinny guy can replicate.
> Ask you lady friends, rather a nice hot soft mesagging piece of flesh or a hard , pointy pelvic bone smashing into it? I thought so.




You are so awesome!

Very well articulated.

and so so so soooo very true!  

It's a fantastic fat guy feature.


----------



## escapist (Jun 30, 2007)

> I really love a 'pubic shelf' on a super sized man - it is such a sexy feature in my eyes and also feels great. From my experience it was not too big (while it was technically quite large)



Thanks again for helping me to see things different if not better than I already do.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jun 30, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You are so awesome!
> 
> Very well articulated.
> 
> ...



So very kind of you to say! It pays to be honest  
Now if i could only learn to proof read :doh:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 30, 2007)

A very sexy feature on guys.I'm turned on by it gentleman!


----------



## Catalina (Jun 30, 2007)

Jackoblangada,

Like the other folk here (both women and men), I appreciate your puttin' yourself out there in such a truthful, articulate and personal way. That isn't easy to do, but what you shared will undoubtedly help a LOT of people - those who have directly responded here, and those who merely read what you wrote - and hopefully the lenses through which they view this "problem" will change, which can fundamentally change the way they view themselves and their bodies. That's COOL. WAY cool.

Catherine


----------



## cammy (Jun 30, 2007)

Jackoblangada - Very well put. Its just another one of the many totally wonderful and loveable attributes of a big guy!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you all so very much.

One of the wonderful things about this place is when you do put yourself out there and take a step out on the ledge there are always so many people there to catch you. 

I am humbled by your kindness :blush:


----------



## veil (Dec 15, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> ok...here we go.
> 
> While I am loathe to talk about my penis in public what I know may help. I have hidden penis and while it is an annoyance at times it is hardly something i am 'plagued' with now. Not much fun in a junior high locker room though I will admit...ahh the scars of youth.
> Of course now that i am nearly 500 pounds it is of course worse. The penis itself is normal, average (sadly lol) and works just fine. The big thing is, just like an uncirumsized penis, it needs to be kept clean. You have to pay special attention to that.
> ...



sorry to resurrect a very old thread, but i have a practical question on how to work with a hidden penis. i've just started dating a gorgeous big guy of my own and when he's soft he's also got this issue. i'm trying to figure out how to best stimulate him through his lovely fat and i'm hoping big guys or those of us that love 'em have some advice. i'm never been with a guy as big as him so this is a really wonderful experience but i have a lot of learning to do! the reality of his body is infinitely sexier than any fantasy i've had about big guys... sorry, that veered off into bragging, haha. :smitten:


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 15, 2009)

you know that you are the most adorable sexy man here bar none and you are not fat you are just fluffy and sexy...and when your penis is hiding, it needs to be coaxed out....and you gals know how to do that....lol

:bow:


----------



## Melian (Dec 15, 2009)

veil said:


> sorry to resurrect a very old thread, but i have a practical question on how to work with a hidden penis. i've just started dating a gorgeous big guy of my own and when he's soft he's also got this issue. i'm trying to figure out how to best stimulate him through his lovely fat and i'm hoping big guys or those of us that love 'em have some advice. i'm never been with a guy as big as him so this is a really wonderful experience but i have a lot of learning to do! the reality of his body is infinitely sexier than any fantasy i've had about big guys... sorry, that veered off into bragging, haha. :smitten:



Get him aroused visually, first. Most guys have at least one visual image that makes them rock hard - figure his out, exploit it, and then you should have no problem getting to his goods 

Example: my husband really gets off to "accidental" exposure of female body parts. Nip slips, upskirts, etc. Works every time.


----------



## escapist (Dec 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> Get him aroused visually, first. Most guys have at least one visual image that makes them rock hard - figure his out, exploit it, and then you should have no problem getting to his goods
> 
> Example: my husband really gets off to "accidental" exposure of female body parts. Nip slips, upskirts, etc. Works every time.



Your just Evil..... I LOVE IT! :wubu:


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Dec 15, 2009)

veil said:


> sorry to resurrect a very old thread, but i have a practical question on how to work with a hidden penis. i've just started dating a gorgeous big guy of my own and when he's soft he's also got this issue. i'm trying to figure out how to best stimulate him through his lovely fat and i'm hoping big guys or those of us that love 'em have some advice. i'm never been with a guy as big as him so this is a really wonderful experience but i have a lot of learning to do! the reality of his body is infinitely sexier than any fantasy i've had about big guys... sorry, that veered off into bragging, haha. :smitten:



He is a guy just get naked  .. Seriously though, it works. 

The fat pad can get annoying though, I must be losing a good inch to it. Nothing hidden though, must be hard to live with.. No pun intended.


----------



## veil (Dec 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> Get him aroused visually, first. Most guys have at least one visual image that makes them rock hard - figure his out, exploit it, and then you should have no problem getting to his goods
> 
> Example: my husband really gets off to "accidental" exposure of female body parts. Nip slips, upskirts, etc. Works every time.



Melian + Joe: thanks so much for the advice. i think it may be a confidence thing too, his visual exploit is women, ahem, enjoying themselves and lord knows he saw enough of that. he hasn't been with anyone for a few years so i think i might just have to be patient. i just like giving pleasure, a lot, and i honestly didn't know about this feature on big guys. my god, it is so hot, and jack's description of the additional joys it can bring has really made me intrigued and excited.

i'm still curious though, do big guys like having that area played with at all? help a BHM n00b out...


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Dec 15, 2009)

Probably down to the individual guy, but I don't see any reason why the area would be outta bounds. Have fun finding out


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 15, 2009)

Well since everyone seems to be talking about my penis I suppose I should chime in.

Assuming all the plumbing works, then Melian's rather pleasant imagery is an excellent starting place. Thanks you Melian for that...*uhem*

Yes, I for one love to have the fat pad played with! I find it a rather glorious extension of the entire erogenous zone. I pity skinny boys that just have bone there and nothing for the the partner to explore and enjoy.

You could always treat the testicles to some care but test the waters carefully here. You don't want to be too...um aggressive right away, unless of course he's into that sort o thing, then go nuts, play marbles with em. Puns only slightly intended.

There are so many interesting ways to turn someone on, especially in this playground that have nothing to do with contact...

I am pretty sure though that you will find a way to make sure his little friend comes out to play.

Anyway, congratulations! I hope that you and he are unbelievably happy. 
Jack


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 15, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> you know that you are the most adorable sexy man here bar none and you are not fat you are just fluffy and sexy...and when your penis is hiding, it needs to be coaxed out....and you gals know how to do that....lol
> 
> :bow:



You are, as always, incredibly kind! I can always count on you to make sure i feel good about myself


----------



## veil (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks jack, again, and thanks to everyone else for the ideas, feedback and positive energy 

i'm still trying to figure out how comfy he is having his fat acknowledged as a turn on, it's a learning process! and oh so fun too.


----------



## escapist (Dec 20, 2009)

veil said:


> i'm still curious though, do big guys like having that area played with at all? help a BHM n00b out...



Man I didn't know I could even have a choice or an opinion on that lol when hands and faces aren't all over my ever-growing huge 500 lb man-belly thats where they tend to go! You will get no complaints out of me. :blush:


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 20, 2009)

escapist said:


> Man I didn't know I could even have a choice or an opinion on that lol when hands and faces aren't all over my ever-growing huge 500 lb man-belly thats where they tend to go! You will get no complaints out of me. :blush:



it was possibly the censor gods or goddess of this realm, I should ask one of my forsaken to cast a spell on them and have them do the bidding of the dark lady...lol


----------



## superoscarsbelly (Jan 12, 2010)

I cannnot wait until my junk is completely covered or "hiding". I think it would be amazing to have the fat mound played with.


----------

